# I'm normal..... well almost



## macast (Jan 17, 2011)

as some of you know I am very newly diagnosed so just learning about things.  

my mmol/L  was up to 11.4 and I was getting worried that diet and exercise weren't going to work for me.  then, this afternoon I went for a short walk after lunch and then had 30 mins on the step counter on the Wii Fit.  that got me nice and warm and feeling good   then I tested my BG levels and they had come down to 5.5!!!!!   

I'm amazed that they could come down so much................ I'm almost normal


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Marcie nice one , well done lol@normal almost


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2011)

That's great Marcie  Regular exercise, for those that can manage it, works wonders for the blood sugar levels - and not only in the immediate aftermath, but way beyond that. Find something you enjoy doing and it will be a huge help to your sense of well-being as well as your diabetes management.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 17, 2011)

Always great to hear when people find exercise that suits them and reduces blood glucose. Win win!


----------

